# Greetings, everyone



## Cobalt Katze (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello! 

I recently discovered these forums through a link from another set of related forums and figured I may as well sign up and introduce myself, seeing as there's a nice little forum set up for just this.

I've been writing music for years and am currently in my second to last semester at Cornish College of the Arts in Seattle, WA majoring in composition. It's a bit of a transitional period for me, as I'm taking advantage of student discounts and a part-time job + freelance work to slowly build my personal studio in preparation for emerging into the professional world. 

As well as writing music, I'm an avid gamer with a huge interest in approaching new and more interesting ways for music and sound in games. 

The link in my signature leads to my personal site that has a sizable collection of music I've written, some older than others. While the older pieces use more synths than samples, I still feel they're somewhat representative of styles that the newer pieces don't express as much. 

I'm always experimenting with new things, and am extremely enthused to work on that first gig... It's just a matter of finding it :?

I look forward to meeting more of you!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 12, 2005)

Ey Leif,

Welcome to V.I.! I went to your site and listened to your stuff... sound good, mate!

Cheers,


----------



## Elfen (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi! I really like your classical style pieces!

Good music 

Welcome!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome to VI Leif - and while I'm at it, welcome also to Elfen! Nice having you folks here and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Cobalt Katze (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the welcomes  I've mainly been rather silent, just reading for now. I'll most likely post something up on the critique boards once I finish a current piece.


----------

